# Milan / Lake Como Advice



## SigGolfer (Mar 6, 2008)

The wife and I are headed to Northern Italy (Milan and Lake Como) for our ten-year anniversary. Any recommendations on things to see or places to go? I've already exhausted TripAdvisor and would appreciate any other opinions. I'd especially be interested in finding a nice shop for nice (but cheap!) ties and scarves. Thanks!!!


----------

